# Adding fruits and vegetables to RAW diet



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Good morning,

I've been doing research lately about which vegetables/fruits are safe and beneficial to add to a barf diet to add some extra nutrients/vitamins into the diet. I read that the veggies need to go through a food processor to break up the cells so dogs can digest the vitamins and minerals

I'm curious, which fruits/veggies do you add and when you puree them can you keep them in the fridge for a few days or does it need to be used immedietely? Also, how much do you feed? how often? And is it on top of the amount of meat they would regularly eat, or included within the amount you are feeding?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cooking and/or freezing them will break down the cell wall also.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I feed a lot of the leafy greens - meaning as many different types of lettuce as possible including spinach - and the colorful veggies for the phytonutrients. I run everything through my juicer and then recombine them. They are bagged and kept in the freezer. I feed 3 oz a day, every day.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

As we continue to fight Bear's skin problems, Dr. Mike today recommended adding cooked beans in for additional protein. I was/am skeptical as to what benefit this could produce, as Bear already eats a great deal of, well, meat, and therefore shouldn't need any extra protein. However, since I wasn't privy to the conversation, and we like and respect Dr. Mike, we're going to start tomorrow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you kibble with extras or are you a raw feeder? I don't remember what your dog's problem is either. Maybe you could start another thread for this?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never met a vet that didn't tell me I need to feed veggies. Most of them know very little about a raw prey model diet (meat, bones, organ). As I am a firm believer in the RPM diet over a BARF diet, I simply smile and ignore the vet. LOL.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

tripe, apples, bananas......


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GSDSammie said:


> I'm curious, which fruits/veggies do you add ...


*None*. Not as part of the diet ... with the exception of green tripe. I believe that dogs do not NEED fruit or veggies in their diet. Been feeding this way for over a decade.




> Also, how much do you feed? how often? And is it on top of the amount of meat they would regularly eat, or included within the amount you are feeding?


If you feel the need to add them I would do no more than 5% of their daily intake as F&V and then cut the MM percentage back by that amount.

When I can get rgeen tripe my guys get it 3 times a week at about 5% of their daily intake and it's fed as Muscle Meat.


----------

